# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New 90 gal



## imported_gsander (Oct 13, 2003)

Let's try this again. Hopefully a pic attacheds this time.


----------



## imported_gsander (Oct 13, 2003)

Let's try this again. Hopefully a pic attacheds this time.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I think this tank will look really nice one it all gets filled in. What fish do you plan on adding?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I love tanks with a very grassy look, both short and tall. It will be nice to see it fill in


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Have to agree with robert on the look. Seems more natural like you took a slice out of a lake/river and just put it in the living room.
I think it will look great when it is established. Please post more pics as it grows.


----------



## imported_gsander (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the nice comments. I plan on keeping a pair of discus for sure once the tank matures. As for schooling fish that is still being decided. Possibly a large school of cardinals, or black neon. I think the black neons will pop against the green plants. I really like emperor tetra's too. I've pondered on keeping rasboras, but I don't think I'll do that. I do plan on keeping some of the Amano shrimp and have two right now. Will add a few more and possibly some of the cherry red colored too. Otto's are on the list as well. Thanks again for the nice comments.


----------

